# Ladies ONLY



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

<====


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Something about a beating boobie just seems disturbing to me..


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

I think this is a use less topic, no girl is going to show you here tits on a piranha site. Get a girl buddy.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

yeah those boucning titties reminds me of this one girl who flexed her chest n her boobs moved a lil. kinda weird.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Dream on!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Dream on!


 AWWW ITS OK IF U DONT HAVE ALOT OF THE FUN BAGS KAREN WE STILL LOVE U LOL


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Dream on!
> ...


 If your insinuating that "fun bags" are what I think they are, then mine are just fine, thank you!


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> If your insinuating that "fun bags" are what I think they are, then mine are just fine, thank you!


 You tell 'em Ms. Natt!!!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Fakies...yawn...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

dracofish said:


> Fakies...yawn...


 Fakies...yippee...


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

fun bags? the bags that you wrap goldfish in?


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

fixed the pic for age appropriate site relating thingy


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

boxer said:


> fixed the pic for age appropriate site relating thingy


 Now were talkin :nod:


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

byatch thought it was pics of david beckham


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

u think david beckhans hot? he's got no muscles.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > Fakies...yawn...
> ...


 Oh, but it's SO much better when you have the real thing!!!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

He does to have muscles he is built like my puca


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

pcrose said:


> byatch thought it was pics of david beckham


 He's cut, but not quite big enough for me. I like his tummy, but his upper body could be a little bigger.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Eye candy


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Eye candy


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

pcrose said:


> He does to have muscles he is built like my puca


 Your pacu?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 OF COURSE THEIR URS WHAT DO OTHER HAVE TO SAY LOL? THAT SPECIAL SOMEONE LOL


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > He does to have muscles he is built like my puca
> ...


 lol









I hope not....


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

pcrose said:


> He does to have muscles he is built like my puca


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

FuZZy said:


> I think this is a use less topic, no girl is going to show you here tits on a piranha site. Get a girl buddy.


 I do have a girl....go get a little sense of humor buddy :rasp:


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

funbags is a great word :nod:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

pamonster said:


> funbags is a great word :nod:


 I rather call 'em party balloons


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

"Eye candy"

Did you get that pic of me from my web site?........


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > He does to have muscles he is built like my puca
> ...


 My kevin, I don't have a pacu and kev's nickname is puca and you know your jealous mike lol :rasp:


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Pray tell, what is a puca?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

14_blast said:


> Pray tell, what is a puca?


 Isnt her Puca, Kev or RCR???


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

you are abosuletly right, anyway I have dry socket from my wizdom teeth so I had to get that fixed so I am off to take a nap now.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Eye candy


finaaly someone put up a picture of me.







was that my yearbook picture














:laugh:


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

right that is you , wonder who is going to believe that one :rock:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

damn







someone is fooled by my awesome body. resort to plan B :laugh:


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

which is... now we know you are lying


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

aw pcrose...let the man have his dream......what a party pooper


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

lol okay fine he can be the guy in the picture I will just drop the subject


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)




----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

The guy in the picture...is just your average everyday AF model...

For the guys that dont know, AF is Abercrombie & Fitch.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> "Eye candy"
> 
> Did you get that pic of me from my web site?........:rasp:


 You have an AF Model webpage?!?!







Hook it up!


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

ok I lied







he would need a bit more fur to be as sexy as me!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2003)

Here you go ladies. For $10 I'll give you Josh's phone number.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Here you go ladies. For $10 I'll give you Josh's phone number.


 Wow, that is just disturbing!! >_<


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)




----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

who is this josh guy anyways...thats the second pic you have posted of him...is it you or your pal


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> who is this josh guy anyways...thats the second pic you have posted of him...is it you or your pal


 Hes the Admin over at pfish. [predatoryfish.net]


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

ahhh


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

hmmmmm....interesting topic....I like funbags....boobies...all those things like that...hehe.
I am personally doing everything I can to help Lick Breast cancer....don't get me wrong......
But maybe not exactly appropriate for some of our younger members...


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I went to school with an AF model for a year. He was actually a nice guy, though a bit of a himbo...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

a what?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Here you go ladies. For $10 I'll give you Josh's phone number.


 dear god my eyes are burning after seeing that.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

pcrose said:


> a what?


 She was being politically correct by not saying bimbo... I think


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > a what?
> ...


 Bimbo is for female...himbo is for a male...

In other words, he was pretty to look at but didn't have much going on in the intellectual department...


----------

